# Mindestcharakter-Stufe für Berufe auf Max-LVL nötig?



## Der Papst (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss jetzt mal ganz dumm fragen, da ich mir aktuell nicht mehr sicher bin ob ich das richtig im Kopf habe, oder nicht:

Gibt es ein Mindestlevel welches man erreicht haben muss um Berufe auf 525 zu bekommen?

Danke schonmal vorab an den- oder diejenigen, die mir dieses Frage beantworten können :-)


----------



## campino76 (6. Juni 2011)

also bei kräuterkunde weiss ich, dass man lvl 75 haben muss um über 450 weiter skillen zu können


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2011)

ja.


----------



## Der Papst (6. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ja.



Danke, und wo liegt das? Weißt du das auch zufällig? :-)
Campino sagte ja bereits, das es bei KK bei 75 liegt, ist das generell so?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2011)

ich weiss es nicht mehr genau. erinner mich aber, dass ich mir nen twink hochgezogen hatte, der konnte irgendwann nicht mehr schmieden lernen, weil er nicht das notwendige level hatte. aber an die zahlen erinner ich mich nicht mehr.

extra für dich nochmal gesucht: 

Skill 0-75 = Mindestlevel 5
Skill 75-150 = Mindestlevel 10
Skill 150-225 = Mindestlevel 20
Skill 225-300 = Mindestlevel 35
Skill 300-375 = Mindestlevel 50


muss wohl aber etwas älter sein, die info .. ;-)


----------



## Der Papst (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr nett von dir, vielen lieben Dank :-)


----------



## campino76 (6. Juni 2011)

anscheinend ist lvl 75 die grenze.
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/975218835


----------



## Dark_Lady (6. Juni 2011)

Im Zweifel hilft der Gang zum Lehrer... 
Da steht doch bei den einzelnen Stufen immer das erforderliche level drunter...


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juni 2011)

Level 75.
Problem ist nur, dass Du letztendlich für fast alle Verarbeitungsberufe Level 84 sein mußt, um ins Schattenhochland zu können für die Rezepte.


----------



## Gazeran (6. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Level 75.
> Problem ist nur, dass Du letztendlich für fast alle Verarbeitungsberufe Level 84 sein mußt, um ins Schattenhochland zu können für die Rezepte.


NEIN!
Man brauch das nichtmehr!
Zumindest bei Lederverarbeitung verkauft der Händler in ORGRIMMAR.
Jau, mein Senf.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2011)

Der schrieb:


> Danke schonmal vorab an den- oder diejenigen, die mir dieses Frage beantworten können :-)


Der Lehrer bei dem jeweiligen Beruf zeigt dir das auch an, weshalb sich die Frage von dir eigentlich erübrigt. Einzig bei erste Hilfe schein es keine Levelanforderungen mehr zu geben.


----------



## Izara (7. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Level 75.
> Problem ist nur, dass Du letztendlich für fast alle Verarbeitungsberufe Level 84 sein mußt, um ins Schattenhochland zu können für die Rezepte.



Hm.. ich glaub, meine Chars waren so gut wie alle mit 80 auf Berufsskill 525  Und von denen konnte mit 80 keiner ins Schattenhochland ^^ Selbst mein Main hat da bisher nur 5 Quests oder so gemacht und noch kein einziges Rezept von dort geholt. Wirklich notwendig ists nicht, man kann schließlich auch mit gelb/grün noch skillen. Dauert halt etwas und ist wahrscheinlich etwas teurer.


----------



## madmurdock (20. Juni 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> Hm.. ich glaub, meine Chars waren so gut wie alle mit 80 auf Berufsskill 525  Und von denen konnte mit 80 keiner ins Schattenhochland ^^ Selbst mein Main hat da bisher nur 5 Quests oder so gemacht und noch kein einziges Rezept von dort geholt. Wirklich notwendig ists nicht, man kann schließlich auch mit gelb/grün noch skillen. Dauert halt etwas und ist wahrscheinlich etwas teurer.



Hast du den Post darunter ueberhaupt gelesen? Es wurde schon gesagt, dass man die Rezepte nun auch in der Hauptstadt findet. Und das gilt fuer jeden Beruf. (Hab ALLE auf 525 bis 540)


----------



## Danf (5. Juli 2011)

definitiv 75 für maxskill, wollte grad mit meinem 70er maghe die letzten 2 Berufe skillen, da kam der Schock-.- Aber 5 Level gehen ja noch


----------

